# Sherlock Holmes Game of Shadows



## Gregzs (May 8, 2011)

*Jared Harris On His Role As Moriarty In Sherlock Holmes: A Game Of Shadows! *

Hit the jump to hear what the actor had to say about his role as the villainous Professor Moriarty and what exactly he thinks he brings to the character in the upcoming sequel as well as whether he'll be back for a third installment... 
Here are a few excerpts from the actors interview with UK site, *Digital Spy*. To read the whole thing where Harris goes into more detail about his villainous role in the upcoming sequel, simply click on the link at the bottom of the page. 





*We're going to see you as Professor Moriarty in Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows later this year. What's your take on Moriarty and Holmes's rivalry?* 

_"Well I can't really give too much away because they want to keep all the plot details a secret so I can't say anything about that. I will say we've had long talks about how to achieve something that... he's a very famous character and he actually only appears in two stories of Sherlock Holmes, but he's talked about a lot. Since then he's a character or type of character that's been imitated so much. He was the first literary supervillain and supervillains are so well-known now that Mike Myers can do a comedy spoof about them. It's very easy to drift into parody."_ 

*What do you hope you bring to the role?* 

_"My thing was, I just never wanted to explain myself. There's always that scene where the villain has to tell you what he's doing and why he's doing it. Guy luckily agreed with me and so did Robert. Why? Why do we need that? You're not going to explain yourself or what you're doing. There's a sort of arrogance about the character that's similar to Sherlock Holmes. They're both incredibly intelligent people, they're chess masters thinking many moves down the line. They don't know all of their opponents moves but they've got a lot of them. They're 20 moves ahead on their own plan. I just always wanted to create a sense that he had something else up his sleeve. As you unfold the story there's another step involved."_ 

*Is the door open for you to appear in more Sherlock Holmes movies?* 

_"I can't tell you that! I'm sure they're going to make more Sherlock Holmes films, though. I've no idea if I'll be in them."_​

Directed by Guy Ritchie and starring Robert Downey, Jr, Jude Law, Noomi Rapace, Jared Harris and Stephen Fry, _Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows_ is set to be released on December 16, later this year! 

Jared Harris On His Role As Moriarty In Sherlock Holmes: A Game Of Shadows!


----------



## maniclion (May 9, 2011)

Now this is the shit I love, Sherlock Holmes was my comic books as a kid, so these movies are like Thor, Hulk and Captain America are to the comic book lovers.  I read every Homes story and had all the Basil Rathbone series, recorded one summer on my moms duplicator from rented versions.

I've seen the latest one at least 4 times, every time it comes on HBO I can't help but watch it, even though this version is more erratic(more like me in a way even sitting around plucking my guitar to think) he's still calculating and brilliant.....


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2011)

*Jared Harris Talks Sherlock Holmes: A Game Of Shadows *

Jared Harris sits down with _Collider_ to discuss his role as Moriarty in the upcoming Guy Ritchie directed film _Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows_... 
_Guy Ritchie helms a new action-packed adventure, following the world???s most famous detective, Sherlock Holmes (Robert Downey Jr.), and his longtime trusted associate, Dr. Watson (Jude Law), as they match wits with their arch-nemesis, the criminal genius Moriarty (Jared Harris)._​





The folks over at *Collider.com* had the pleasure of sitting down with actor Jared Harris who plays the villainous mastermind Moriarty in the upcoming Guy Ritchie directed sequel to _Sherlock Holmes_ titled _Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows_. Harris discusses his preparation for the role, the pressure that comes with playing such an iconic character, and just how much of an evil villain Moriarty thinks he is in the film. 




*When you???re playing a character like that, that is so iconic, how much pressure to you put on yourself to research and to look at all the ways that it???s been played in the past? Or do you sort of stay away from all of that material to craft your own version?* 

_Harris: Well you want to craft your own version but you also need to be in the same genre of film as everybody else, and you wanna stay true to, as they have with the series, to the spirit of Sherlock Holmes whilst making the character into sort of a, it???s like a superhero movie, it???s slightly in that genre of films, he doesn???t have any superpowers except he???s got a super intellect. So I did look at other stuff, I???m a fan of the Sherlock Holmes series; I watched them in the Bahamas with my father, every single one. Interestingly Moriarty is a character who???certainly in the books, you only meet him twice. The description of the character physically, I wasn???t tall enough and probably old enough for it. And also that part I really didn???t want to do. I just felt like there was another physical look to the character that would be more interesting, and also you know it???s been done._ 

They did it verbatim from the Jeremy Brett Sherlock Holmes, and you can see it on YouTube you know? So we went back and forth about trying to come up with a look, and I was given a lot of input into how I wanted to look. There was a certain amount of thrashing around in terms of the character itself, with Robert and with Guy, and all the people involved in creating the series. Lionel. So I had some input into that, but I hadn???t been with the whole thing as long as they have so, I mean it???s very much a spontaneous thing to what happens when you get there on the day. So you can do all your preparation and be ready for everything and then none of it???s useful.</I itxtHarvested="0" itxtNodeId="130"> 

*Answering a question unrelated to Sherlock Holmes, Harris brought the conversation around to Moriarty again]:* 

Going back to what you were asking about with Moriarty and with playing villains in general, and about the interface with plot and exposition and stuff like that???don???t tell them anything! Iago is one of the great villains of all time, there is no explanation for why he does what he does. None. People are fascinated by evil because it???s mysterious and it doesn???t seem to have a rational behind it, and the second you say that Hannibal Lecter was abducted as a child and he had to eat his sister or something like that, it becomes immediately mundane. The character becomes mundane. Don???t explain. That???s what???s fascinating about it. 

*Does your Moriarty think he???s a bad guy? Does he know he???s evil?* 

_Harris: I think that for me???and this is again my rational, it???s never explained in the story and I don???t really think it needs to be???but for me, the character???s amoral. He???s moved beyond the concept of there being a heaven and a hell and a God and a devil, and there being good and evil, he doesn???t believe in it. And if you don???t??? believe in that moral construct, then everyone is free to do whatever they want. He sees that whole approach to viewing the world and everything around them as being a childish construct. He doesn???t believe in the whole idea of there being good and evil, so he couldn???t conceive himself as being either good or evil. He???s just doing what???s good for him. It???s like asking, if you???re a fish, how could a fish conceive of space? You swim in the water that you swim in or the atmosphere that you???re in. For him it just doesn???t exist. The whole idea doesn???t exist._​
Be sure to head over to click the source to head to *Collider.com* and check out the full interview. 

Jared Harris Talks Sherlock Holmes: A Game Of Shadows


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2011)

*Two New Posters For Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows Arrive! *

First posters are now online for Guy Ritchie-directed sequel _Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows_, starring Robert Downey Jr
	
., Jude Law, Jared Harris and Noomi Rapace. Check it out! 
Warner Bros. returns to the scene of the crime with this sequel to their wildly successful revamp of Arthur Conan Doyle's Sherlock Holmes character. Robert Downey Jr.
	
 stars alongside Jude Law, Rachel McAdams, and The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo's Noomi Rapace. Mad Men's Jared Harris also joins the cast as the arch villain, Professor Moriarty.​

(Synopsis via Fandago) 

*[Click on images to enlarge]*









Also, Entertainment Tonight will air a first look (sneek peek) this Tuesday! (Thanks to *RIMBreaks* for the heads up!) 

_Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows_ is set to hit theatres on December 16!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2011)

*Full Official Synopsis And New Stills From Sherlock Holmes: A Game Of Shadows! *

A lengthy synopsis for the upcoming movie has been released by Warner Bros.
	
 and as well as revealing plenty of new details about the movie, we also have some great new stills, one of which features our first decent look at Moriarty... 
Warner Bros. have finally released a full synopsis for _Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows_, and it sheds some light on what we can expect from the highly anticipated sequel from Guy Ritchie. There are also a few new stills courtesy of *USA Today*, and you can actually check out their article (which contains a few new snippets of info from the director) by clicking on the link below. 




_Robert Downey Jr. reprises his role as the world’s most famous detective, Sherlock Holmes, and Jude Law returns as his formidable colleague, Dr. Watson, in “Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows.” 

Sherlock Holmes has always been the smartest man in the room…until now. There is a new criminal mastermind at large—Professor Moriarty (Jared Harris)—and not only is he Holmes’ intellectual equal, but his capacity for evil, coupled with a complete lack of conscience, may actually give him an advantage over the renowned detective. 

When the Crown Prince of Austria is found dead, the evidence, as construed by Inspector Lestrade (Eddie Marsan), points to suicide. But Sherlock Holmes deduces that the prince has been the victim of murder—a murder that is only one piece of a larger and much more portentous puzzle, designed by one Professor Moriarty. 

Mixing business with pleasure, Holmes tracks the clues to an underground gentlemen’s club, where he and his brother, Mycroft Holmes (Stephen Fry) are toasting Dr. Watson on his last night of bachelorhood. It is there that Holmes encounters Sim (Noomi Rapace), a Gypsy fortune teller, who sees more than she is telling and whose unwitting involvement in the prince’s murder makes her the killer’s next target. Holmes barely manages to save her life and, in return, she reluctantly agrees to help him. 

The investigation becomes ever more dangerous as it leads Holmes, Watson and Sim across the continent, from England to France to Germany and finally to Switzerland. But the cunning Moriarty is always one step ahead as he spins a web of death and destruction—all part of a greater plan that, if he succeeds, will change the course of history. 

Filmmaker Guy Ritchie returns to direct “Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows,” the follow-up to the smash hit “Sherlock Holmes.” The sequel also reunites producers Joel Silver, Lionel Wigram, Susan Downey and Dan Lin. Bruce Berman serves as executive producer, with Steve Clark-Hall co-producing. 

Jared Harris (TV’s “Mad Men,” “The Curious Case of Benjamin Button”) joins the cast as the notorious Professor Moriarty. Also joining the cast, in her first English-speaking role, is Swedish actress Noomi Rapace, who gained international attention in the Swedish film “The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.” Stephen Fry (“Alice in Wonderland,” “Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire”) plays Mycroft Holmes, Sherlock’s older brother. 

Additional cast members returning from the first film include Eddie Marsan as Inspector Lestrade; Kelly Reilly as Watson’s bride, Mary Morstan; and Geraldine James as Holmes’s long-suffering landlady, Mrs. Hudson. “Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows” is written by Michele Mulroney & Kieran Mulroney. Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson were created by the late Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, and appear in stories and novels by him. 

Warner Bros. Pictures presents, in association with Village Roadshow Pictures, a Silver Pictures Production, in association with Wigram Productions, a Guy Ritchie Film, “Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows.” 

The film will be distributed worldwide beginning December 16, 2011, by Warner Bros. Pictures, a Warner Bros. Entertainment Company, and in select territories by Village Roadshow Pictures._​
















Directed by Guy Ritchie, _Sherlock Holmes: Game of Shadows_ stars Robert Downey Jr.
	
, Jude Law, Noomi Rapace, Jared Harris, Eddie Marsan, Stephen Fry and Gilles Lellouche, and is set to be released on December 16th, later this year!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 26, 2011)

New Image of Jared Harris as 'Professor Moriarty' In Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows!

*New Image of Jared Harris as 'Professor Moriarty' In Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows! *

Along with the new Total Film Magazine cover featuring RDJ and Jude Law as 'Holmes' and 'Watson', a new image of Jared Harris as 'Professor Moriarty' has also been revealed from Guy Ritchie's _Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows_. Check it out... 
Robert Downey Jr. reprises his role as the world???s most famous detective, Sherlock Holmes, and Jude Law returns as his formidable colleague, Dr. Watson, in "Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows." Sherlock Holmes has always been the smartest man in the room...until now. There is a new criminal mastermind at large???Professor Moriarty (Jared Harris)???and not only is he Holmes??? intellectual equal, but his capacity for evil, coupled with a complete lack of conscience, may actually give him an advantage over the renowned detective. When the Crown Prince of Austria is found dead, the evidence, as construed by Inspector Lestrade (Eddie Marsan), points to suicide. But Sherlock Holmes deduces that the prince has been the victim of murder???a murder that is only one piece of a larger and much more portentous puzzle, designed by one Professor Moriarty. ​

[Click on images to enlarge]









Harris also talks about the film in the first image. 

_Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows_ is set to hit theatres on December 16!


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 14, 2011)

Andy Serkis Reveals When We'll See The First Trailer For The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey!

*Andy Serkis Reveals When We'll See The First Trailer For The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey! *

The _Rise of the Planet of the Apes_ star reveals when exactly we can expect to see the first theatrical trailer for _The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey_ and comments on working on the project as Second Unit Director... 





_"There will be a trailer fairly soon, actually,"_ the actor revealed in a recent chat with IGN Movies when quizzed about when exactly we'll get the first teaser trailer
	
 for the highly anticipated movie. _"Around Christmas time, I believe. It's just around the corner."_ So, if that's the case, I guess we can expect to see it attached to _Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows_ in the UK and more than likely _The Adventures of Tintin_ in the US.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------

